# Falta poco para Navidad



## compadremoncho

Hola a todos,


tengo la siguiente duda....¿Cómo se diría en alemán "falta poco para navidad"?

la verdad no se me ocurre nada.

Quizás algo similar a "das Weihnachten ist nicht weiter" pero la verdad no tengo idea.

espero que alguien me pueda ayudar 

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Compadre:

"Weihnachten ist nicht weit" se entiende y es correcto. (Bueno, se entiende .)

Lo que todo el mundo dice es "Bald ist Weihnachten", usualmente seguido de un "y todavía no tengo ningún regalo" o cosas por el estilo.

Espero haberte ayudado un poco. Si lo que quieres expresar es otra cosa, avisa.
Saludos.


----------



## nievedemango

_Bald ist Weihnachten_ (de Alemanita) o también se dice:

*Es ist nicht mehr lange bis Weihnachten.*


----------



## compadremoncho

muchísimas gracias! 

que tal si cambiase navidad por un examen o una fiesta....¿se ocuparía la misma estructura que me dieron?
la verdad es que estoy interesado en la expresión "falta poco para......" en alemán.


----------



## nievedemango

Es *ist* nicht mehr lange bis zu deinem Geburtstag!
Es *dauert* nicht mehr lange bis zu deinem Geburtstag!

Es ist/dauert nicht mehr lange bis zur Prüfung.
Bis zur Prüfung *sind es* nur noch 3 Tage.

Es sind nur noch wenige Tag bis zu seiner Hochzeit.
Es sind nur noch 2 Tage bis Ostern.

Pues, espero haberte ayudado con estos ejemplos.


----------



## Birke

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. 

Es ya casi frase hecha: http://www.google.es/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=xLGeUNa7NqSx0QW-_4G4CA


----------



## kunvla

Birke said:


> Weihnachten steht vor der Tür.
> 
> Es ya casi frase hecha: http://www.google.es/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=xLGeUNa7NqSx0QW-_4G4CA


Sí, es una frase hecha:

*Wendungen, Redensarten, Sprichwörter*

vor der Tür stehen (nach dem Kalender bald eintreten, gefeiert, begangen werden können; unmittelbar bevorstehen: Ostern steht vor der Tür) 

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Tuer


----------



## nievedemango

Birke said:


> Weihnachten steht vor der Tür.
> 
> Es ya casi frase hecha




Ja, du hast Recht, das ist eine Redensart.
Man kann sie aber nicht in so vielen Situationen einsetzen wie die Möglichkeiten in #5.

Las posibilidades en #5 son las que más se utilizan, en cambio el _ "...... steht vor der Tür"_ no siempre está adecuado.


----------

